# article about Kenny the King of tobacco and IL laws



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is an artice about the place where some of us have been heading and about the IL laws...
http://www.nwherald.com/articles/2008/01/21/news/local/doc47943453e3078767535686.txt


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just read some of the comments to the artice...wow there are some strange people out there...


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I'm guessing alot of the comments got deleted...

It scares me to think there are people in this world who have no intention of going into cigar stores, yet want to restrict what happens there...

Pshwah!

While I'm pissy about the laws being passed, as long as they leave the B&M's alone, I see the upsides...saving the mom and pop Cigar shops and allowing them to expand. It just seems the numbers are arbitrary...I believe here in Houston to be exempt it's 50%, in IL, 80%...

There's no scientific knowledge being used here...just whatever sounds 'good'.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*kenny's website is dope!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i found some of the comments on cigar clientèle rather comical. for such a little blurb of an article there are a lot of comments in there! *


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *kenny's website is dope!*


What web site?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> What web site?


*
give him your email address and he'll send you web updates on kenny news. he knows how to put together a web page.*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *give him your email address and he'll send you web updates on kenny news. he knows how to put together a web page.*


Oh the new letter I get that.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

The comments were nothing but dribble. Id like to line up most of those people smack the hell out em one at a time (while smoking the largest stick I got). France smoke free? Like hell it is they still have cigar and cognac bars. My storage locker is at a shop in Amsterdam and they still have liberal smoking laws. I am really frustrated with how government is trying to tell us how to live or to "protect" us from ourselves. Isnt that one of the biggest reasons we revolted in the first place. I do believe the pursuit of happiness is still a founding priciple established by our fore fathers (which several smoked).:mumbles:


----------

